# Yen conversion rate?



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Hey all, I know there are lot of people out there living in "the land of the rising sun" and I was wondering what might say a TV or computer would cost in japan, in yen. Thanks all, out.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

www.xe.com/ucc

Television sets are different and you don't want to screw with a Japanese keyboard. Its different than a standard US keyboard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

exchange rate is Y115 to $1.00. Why buy it in Japan?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Well I was wondering if going to Japan would be a possiblity this summer. Sometimes in a a foreign country the American doller is worth more, as well as certain items are cheaper. I was asking to find out, in example how many Yen it would be for a TV or a Computer cause sometimes they sell american made items at manufacturer prices. But I really cant say all this for sure...just curious...Telling me the price of an item like a TV could give me an idea of what the Yen is worth.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

A can of Budwieser is five dollars, milkyway candy bar is $3.00.
It's not TV or a computer but it'll give you an idea. Anything made in the USA is expensive in Japan. The price is also dependent on where you are. If you are closer to the city or in the city, it's more expensive than if you are in the countryside.
Bob


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------

